# Question about Uvalde Hunting Services for dove



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Has anyone hunted with Uvalde Hunting Services for dove? We have a hunt booked for the first two days of September. Thanks


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Do you know who owns/runs Uvalde Hunting Services. I know several guys there but, don't know them by a formal name.


----------



## so.tx. (May 26, 2006)

I'm from Uvalde and haven't heard that name before but I will ask around and let you know. I don't think you can go wrong with any of the dove hunting outfitters here in Uvalde. Been seeing a ton of dove recently...


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Lindsey Hooper and Greg Nelson's names are mentioned on the release form, going down with some guys that have hunted with them the past couple of seasons. Hope the doves hang around as I have not been on a good dove shoot in years.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

jjtroutkiller said:


> Lindsey Hooper and Greg Nelson's names are mentioned on the release form, going down with some guys that have hunted with them the past couple of seasons. Hope the doves hang around as I have not been on a good dove shoot in years.


Great guys, you can't go wrong. If you want to know more, contact BorderBandit he lives in Uvalde guides for them some.

In fact, if y'all don't have a place to stay, BorderBandit has a new lodge around there. I'm sure he's love to hook you guys up if its available.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

TXPalerider, thanks for the info. We actually have several rooms reserved at the Best Western already. The guys from my Dept. that I am going with have made a few trips with them so I trust that they will do their part just so long as the doves cooperate. What all is there to do around Uvalde since we will have our limits by noon.:biggrin:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

jjtroutkiller said:


> TXPalerider, .......... What all is there to do around Uvalde since we will have our limits by noon.:biggrin:


Drink Beer and eat Mexican food. Otherwise, your pretty much out of luck.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

*Nooner Ranch*

Anyone here catch that 30 minute show on OLN last Sunday morning about whitewing hunting on the Nooner Ranch somewhere near Uvalde? Man, it looked like Argentina out there on opening weekend!


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

I can't wait - 7 days & a wake up until:










I'm taking 14 adults & 10 kids out to Chris Nabor's ranch on the Frio River (Los Vecinos) from the 31st thru the 4th. Four of these kids have never been hunting before, so I'm really excited about exposing some "new blood" to the sport.


----------



## travisc (Mar 24, 2005)

Stay away from Lunkers, a person can get in trouble there.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

travisc said:


> Stay away from Lunkers, a person can get in trouble there.


Hmmm, Lunkers it is then and thanks for the tip.:biggrin:


----------



## so.tx. (May 26, 2006)

Been out looking around this afternoon and not seeing as many dove as I did a few days ago but there appears to be enough to get a limit. Lot's of whitewing. Good luck and maybe I'll run into you at Lunkers and buy you a beer.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

jjtroutkiller said:


> Hmmm, Lunkers it is then and thanks for the tip.:biggrin:


I'll be guiding for Greg the first weekend pard. We'll probably meet up in front of Super S around 6 a.m. or so. Anyway I go by the name of Shane. Be sure to introduce yourself.

As for additional things to do? You can always go to Concan and float the Frio and enjoy the heat. maybe even a few bikini's:dance:


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Hullahopper said:


> Anyone here catch that 30 minute show on OLN last Sunday morning about whitewing hunting on the Nooner Ranch somewhere near Uvalde? Man, it looked like Argentina out there on opening weekend!


Yep they were hot for a couple of weekends but like everywhere else when the heat was turned up the birds flew the coop. Hopefully they'll hang around awhile this year.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Borderbandit said:


> I'll be guiding for Greg the first weekend pard. We'll probably meet up in front of Super S around 6 a.m. or so. Anyway I go by the name of Shane. Be sure to introduce yourself.
> 
> As for additional things to do? You can always go to Concan and float the Frio and enjoy the heat. maybe even a few bikini's:dance:


Thanks for all the info, and will see you on the 1st Shane.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Bueno! I'm getting ready as we speak.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I wish I was hitting South Zone this year. You guys let me know how you do. I may try to squeeze in a special whitewing zone trip the second weekend in Sept. if that is allowed in the regs.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

bb..i was at concan last weekend and the bikini count dropped off way more than the dove count...the frio was deserted and we had the place to ourselves..rio


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

saltaholic said:


> The Dry Year Has Taken Its Toll For Sure-no Irrigation=no Crops. No Crops Or Tanks=no Birds. Make Sure You Ask Your Outfitter Exactly What You Will Be Doing. Some Of Them Will Take Your Money And Run! We Irrigated Sesame All Year And Have A Pump That Keeps 4 Tanks Full. Needless To Say Birds Are Thick. My Contact Info Is In My Profile-*i Dont Advertise On The Board Anymore.steve*
> __________________
> *DOUBLE "S" OUTFITTERS 832-466-2825*


\

Ha Ha,,,ya had me there for a second!!! Looks like your advertising to me.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

No problem. I just thought it was kinda funny that you said you don't advertise on the board and thats all you ever do. Kinda made me chuckle a little since you are trying to hijack a thread with selling a hunt. Really don't want a ******* match but just making an observation...I won;t say nothing else about it...heck you can even have the last word.:tongue:


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

So why do sponsors waste their money when you can advertise for free on this board


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

rio frio said:


> bb..i was at concan last weekend and the bikini count dropped off way more than the dove count...the frio was deserted and we had the place to ourselves..rio


I hear ya rio, :rotfl: Those bikini birds sure are alot prettier than those danged ol whitewings.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

saltaholic said:


> The Dry Year Has Taken Its Toll For Sure-no Irrigation=no Crops. No Crops Or Tanks=no Birds. Make Sure You Ask Your Outfitter Exactly What You Will Be Doing. Some Of Them Will Take Your Money And Run! We Irrigated Sesame All Year And Have A Pump That Keeps 4 Tanks Full. Needless To Say Birds Are Thick. My Contact Info Is In My Profile-i Dont Advertise On The Board Anymore.steve


Steve,

I've been in this area since before the Ferguson's bought that place from Tommy Thompson. You have got a nice set up there and I have guided hunters there with Stephen Rambie (Events Unlimited)before you came along.

Stephen and Greg Nelson (Uvalde Hunting Services) are the two main outfitters for birds in this area and I help both of them out during dove season. No one will be dissapointed with their services and they won't "take your money and run" !!! Can't say the same for some of the other outfitters around town.  No need for a pi$$ing contest around here.

Shane


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

saltaholic said:


> Calm Down-those Guys Are Great And I Have Been Outfitting Way Before We Got This Ranch-smile Its Dove Season!!!!!!!!!


Where the rub came in is, you posted the following on a thread talking specifically about Uvalde Hunting Services:



saltaholic said:


> The Dry Year Has Taken Its Toll For Sure-no Irrigation=no Crops. No Crops Or Tanks=no Birds. Make Sure You Ask Your Outfitter Exactly What You Will Be Doing. Some Of Them Will Take Your Money And Run! .................


It may not have been your intent, but due to the context of the thread, it appeared as though you were warning folks about them.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Actually, Tex, it struck me as solid advice for anyone hiring an outfitter, anywhere & for any type of hunting.


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

Not trying to hijack this thread. I've hunted with Leighton Chambers (S.W. hunting service) for years. I have a small group that decided yesterday to go for the opener. Leighton is full. So who in the S.A. west to Uvalde area should I call for 4-5 hunters for fri-sat?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Sea Aggie said:


> Actually, Tex, it struck me as solid advice for anyone hiring an outfitter, anywhere & for any type of hunting.


I agree with the advice. I disagree with the context of the advice. Since the thread was about Uvalde Hunting Services specifically, I just think he should have started out by saying that his comment wasn't directed at them or at least excluded them by saying he knew nothing about them, but......... here's some advice for dealing with any outfitter.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

I Do Know All The Guys In That Outfit And They Are Great-i Did Not Mean Any Harm. It Is Just Advice-and I Am Not Trying To Hijack A Thread.bottom Line Ask For Details And Have Fun!!!!!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Those Guys Have Birds And So Do I!!!!!can We Please End This Stupid Thread!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

for the love of god ENOUGH END THIS THREAD!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Birdbuster? Did you change your name from Saltaholic to Birdbuster,,,,cmon....be honest..Dude, your killing your business.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Bucksnort said:


> Birdbuster? Did you change your name from Saltaholic to Birdbuster,,,,cmon....be honest..your killing your business.


THAT IS NOT ME! ITS A CLIENT!!!!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

how about we end this thread and have fun hunting this weekend
?


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Nope!!! Haven't got a thing to hide. Didn't have a thing to do with him getting banned either. Think he cut his own throat there. I just don't think people should bad mouth someone when they dont have the facts to back it up. Just my 2 cents. 

Shane


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I'm going to lock this thread. If the poster wants to ask his question again, please do it in a new thread.

Thanks,

TH


----------

